

Technology meets Architecture: Tower with Rotating Modular Floors and Horizontal Wind Turbines - gibsonf1
http://www.inhabitat.com/2007/05/16/david-fishers-twirling-wind-power-tower/

======
pchristensen
I'm normally a clean language man, but that is just bitchin'!

gibs, your architecture pieces add some nice variety to HN. Thanks!

------
iamwil
I don't get how it's suppose to catch any wind. I don't see fans or wings of
any sort. is it inbetween the floors?

~~~
gibsonf1
Exactly - its between the floors. I think this is one of the most innovate
overall building technology developments I've ever seen. They invented a way
to create partial floor modules that are lifted to the very top of the
building first and then filled in on the way down, a way to rotate the floors,
a way to have horizontal tubines between the floors that create enough power
for 10 towers - simply amazing.

~~~
iamwil
You know, interestingly enough, I just thought that if you have rotating
floors, you're creating angular momentum, which makes it hard to tilt the
floors. I wonder if that also has a stabilizing effect on the building in
response to earthquakes.

------
omouse
Awesome awesome awesome awesome.

Now for my contribution to the discussion: How does the rotation work at the
base of the building? Or is it mounted on top of another non-rotating
building?

~~~
gibsonf1
The central core is concrete cast in place and does not move. The floors hang
on "rails" attached to the central core and rotate around the core riding on
those rails.

------
johnyzee
Sweet. A commercial windmill can power around 40 standard houses, so this
could work.

------
pchristensen
I hope it does get built in Chicago - that'd be a fun one to watch get built!

